
The Serious Need for Play - jwb119
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=the-serious-need-for-play
======
tokenadult
The importance of play is well confirmed in other animals as well. Some of the
primary research literature is cited in The Nature of Paleolithic Art

[http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Paleolithic-Art-Dale-
Guthrie/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Paleolithic-Art-Dale-
Guthrie/dp/0226311260/)

(by a biologist who is also an artist), my favorite book of last year.

